# Westminster Dog show next weekend, June12-13. Back to back best in show winner?



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Siba is just gorgeous. I love how a really nice poodle has an extended trot like a dressage horse.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

You mean june?

I am so exited. I love the belgian laekenois

I hope the dogo won't be as ugly as the one from the thanksgiving show.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Ava. said:


> You mean june?
> 
> I am so exited. I love the belgian laekenois
> 
> I hope the dogo won't be as ugly as the one from the thanksgiving show.


Yeah... june.. lol. They both start with J's.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks for the reminder. Siba is amazing—her coat and color are standouts. And then there’s her beautiful gait. I could watch her all day long!


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

I completely forgot! I'm so excited! Siba was and is absolutely darling, and so perfect, she deserved to win, and is a wonderful representative of the breed. I heard about the Biewers and Belgian Lakenois, but I thought dogos and barbets were already a recognized breed. It's a shame there are no spectators, but it makes sense.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Back to back breed wins are uncommon, the last time it happened was in the 70s, according to Wikipedia (someone please tell me if it’s incorrect!) with an English springer spaniel winning back to back years. Maybe Siba will win it again! It’s fascinating to look though the past winners.


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

Isn't Siba retired?


----------



## katmcg86 (Apr 23, 2019)

Does anybody know how to see the catalog without ordering a hard copy? Like can I follow along in infodog or something real time while the poodles show? I know for some shows, there are instant results, but those still aren’t posted until after the breed is over.

Shall we have a live thread during? Toys at 3:15 EDT Saturday, with minis and standards following at 4:15 EDT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

It's all live streamed. I believe breed during the day is available for free on the Westminster website. Isn't the catalog without results available before judging on infodog?


----------



## katmcg86 (Apr 23, 2019)

I don’t know, if you have a link Saturday to post, that’d be cool! [emoji41] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

You can totally start a new thread or post in this one. I know a handful of us, like 10-15 or so like to passively watch to oooh and awww. It's like the Superbowl of dog shows.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

A short article from NPR. Has a link to watch or stream on Fox.









The Westminster Dog Show Is This Weekend. Meet The Newcomers And Revisit Past Winners


A Barbet, a Biewer terrier, a Belgian Laekenois and a Dogo Argentino are the newest breeds to compete at the 145th show, being held for the first time outside New York City because of the pandemic.




www.npr.org





My hairdresser just told me that he's planning to make his next dog a Biewer. I met one a few years ago at a barn hunt. So cute!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

We have to remember to do brackets next year. You'll understand why there's so much buzz around March madness brackets.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

Does anyone know what time it starts? I'm scrolling through the TV and I can't find it.
Edit: Nevermind I found it.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Agility championship is next on fox. 2pm pst. I think that's available on your local stations.

The toy poodles had grass get caught in their poms. Poor pups must be tired lol. It's a lonnnng day.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

Yeah, It's at 4 PM my time (Central) All the dogs were really good, unfortunately I missed a lot of it, so I'll re watch it on demand tomorrow. One of the commentators was saying that they tried to cut the grass really short for the shorter/smaller dogs, but it still happened lol. I'm sure they'll sleep really well tonight!


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

Wow, the agility course looks tricky!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Carly Rae, the poodle




























Well, we knew we weren't the fastest... Made a fault on the teet-or-totter... but darnet we're cute to watch.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Papillion is a lightning bolt, but we all knew that. Butterfly so fast.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

I loved them all! The bond between handler and dog is amazing.
Is Carly-Rae a miniature or toy?
Another poodle, Shambhu


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Not sure. I'm leaning towards mini. If we knew the wither height of that round, then that might give us a better clue.

Here's our standard for the 24" class,



















Just starting




































Not that fastest breed, but it was clean, 0 faults.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

Will there be another event today?


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Here's another poodle


















































Poodle won 12" class


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

TIL miniature American shepherd is an AKC recognized breed. I always assumed they were like teacup poodles…


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

One of the dogs I suspect either is young or wasn't getting clear signals but the outcome was dog hesitates & looks at handler..." you mean this?" handler, "yes" dog does it. It happened several times & I guess that is embarrassing for the handler but shouldn't be. Dogs are gonna be dogs. You can tell both handler & dog are good but the dog is like, "nope, not until I'm certain". There was also a Collie in the agility that tickled me, reminded me so much of my first dog. Did a beautiful job but very careful & precise. They didn't have the fastest time but that dog was so careful to get it just right. I also marveled at a Golden that I wanted to see if that dog had rockets on it's feet! Speedy!

In the mean time as I'm enjoying myself watching agility yesterday, Lady M got fascinated with the tv. Every dog that knocked down a pole caused her to dodge. Any dog who missed a jump or went off course, she cocked her head sideways. I do not know how she knew but she didn't do it when the course was going well. Maybe she was cuing off of me. But those really fast dogs, she would press into my leg so hard & not relax down (she was trying to lay down but the fast dogs made her rise up) so I knew the moment she caught her breath & relaxed as she was laying on my foot. Agility on tv... Lady M likes it. She was too fascinated to chew on anyone. She likes agility & one of the preachers I listen to although she's not on the edge of her seat with the preacher, lol

I also love learning some of the dog's call names.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

JJ❤cavaliers said:


> Will there be another event today?













Yeah. This morning they did the best-of-breed. Then those who got picked come back and next is the group judging at 4:30pm PST/7:30pm EST. It will be on channel FS1.

Then tomrrow they do the best of breed, then group judging again for the other categories. Then we get to see the obedience competition as day 2 extra event... Then the grand event is the best in show.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I’m sorry I missed the agility competition. Pre looks amazing!


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

The pekingese does it again! They were all good and all tried their best.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Here's our toy:


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Mini


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Standard



























Saddle trim


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Just discovered the shop. Look at Siba sporting the purple ribbon!


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm enjoying the best of breed judging for the final groups, I'm learning more about breeds that I otherwise wouldn't have.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Pre (the silver mini) was _incredible_ in yesterday’s agility! Wow!

She’s a Safranne poodle?


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

I think so.















From the Saffranne and Westminister websites.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

Out of all the dogs that have currently made it to BIS, who do you all think will take the title?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So enjoyed the Agility. Always impressed with the dogs and handlers. Glad to see Pre's run. I thought about all our PF agility teams. Anyway could never imagine all the work that it takes in the training. Also saw an interview with a handler that has Diabetes (wears Dexcom system) but said nothing was as reliable than her dog. Thought of Click and Noelle. Love that the WKC reminds me of all of our PF's - all winners.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

Asta's Mom said:


> So enjoyed the Agility. Always impressed with the dogs and handlers. Glad to see Pre's run. I thought about all our PF agility teams. Anyway could never imagine all the work that it takes in the training. Also saw an interview with a handler that has Diabetes (wears Dexcom system) but said nothing was as reliable than her dog. Thought of Click and Noelle. Love that the WKC reminds me of all of our PF's - all winners.


So true. I also saw the interview, and was reminded of them too.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't really know who will win... The german shorthair pointer was really pretty. Here's what it looks like leading into terrier.s


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

omg i'm melting.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

So cute! That Bedlington looks like a lamb


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

The handler of the American Staffordshire Terrier did well in helping the dog when he became uncomfortable instead of ignoring the signals.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

JJ❤cavaliers said:


> The handler of the American Staffordshire Terrier did well in helping the dog when he became uncomfortable instead of ignoring the signals.


yeah, that was interesting lol.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The first days is on Youtube, in case you missed it.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Spoiler: **SPOILER** BEST IN SHOW WINNER


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> yeah, that was interesting lol.


I missed it! What happened?


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I took one look at the Best In Show Winner, Wasabi the Pekingese,
and made this meme:


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I missed it! What happened?


The pup had the same expression of horror in his eyes as males get when during a sport physical when the doctor asks you to drop your pants, turn your head and cough.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm not thrilled about the BIS winner, Wasabi.

I forget how much I adore sighthounds until I watch another dog show. O m g


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I _loved_ the Samoyed - he seemed so happy to be in the ring! - but I knew as frontrunner, he had little chance of winning. _Sigh_.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Wasabi, the Pekinese, won. Bourbon, the whippet, was reserve. I was cheering for Bourbon, of course.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Johanna said:


> Wasabi, the Pekinese, won. Bourbon, the whippet, was reserve. I was cheering for Bourbon, of course.


I was cheering for Bourbon too, in honor of our whippets (now over the rainbow bridge), Poppy and Butter. Whippets are wonderful dogs.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I wonder what's happening to the canine world. Do you realize that it's drifting further and further from reality. First of all we've got German Sheppards with froglegs. Now we've come to the point where the best dog of all that were judged at Westminster is a mop head that has to be carried. Doesn't even look like a dog.
...sigh...


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Was cheering on for the German Shorthaired Pointer. Before we married DH had one and it was just a marvelous dog.When I first met the dog he was a hot mess. DH was in a very difficult divorce and just didn't take proper care. I took the dog over - got him fixed up and back to being a happy Pointer. We had 7 good years with him.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I had a delightful German Wirehaired and will always have a soft spot for pointers. But I couldn’t help cheering for Bourbon. Those eyes!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Lol okay, I'm glad I wasn't the only one not feeling the Pekinese...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Lol okay, I'm glad I wasn't the only one not feeling the Pekinese...


I appreciated him the way I might appreciate a cute alien in a movie. He was very cute.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Lots of hate going around for Wasabi. He's a cute dog, just not my cup of tea. I wanted the whippet to win. I was cheering for him, of course.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm not fond of extremes in type in any breed. That said, I happen to like Pekingese. 

PS: It's German ShepHERD Dog.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I was disappointed in some of the breed rings. The Giant Schnauzer in particular. I knew right away who was going BIS. I preferred the Samoyed. The Frenchie was a doll too. Didn't hate the Pekenese but I'd have gone a different way.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Here's Pre, our agility ambassador... #1


----------

